# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sóc Trăng Khánh thành đường trục kinh tế tới 1.200 tỷ VNĐ

## tenten

điều tra một số dự án về du lịch sống Cù Lao Dung

Chiều ngày 8-10, Phó chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Lâm Hoàng Nghiệp có chuyến khảo sát một số trong những dự án về đi lên cao điểm ở huyện Cù Lao Dung. Cùng đi còn có lãnh đạo các sở, ngành và Huyện ủy Cù Lao Dung.

Phó chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Lâm Hoàng Nghiệp và các lãnh đạo sở, ngành, địa phương khảo sát căn vườn nhãn sống xã An Thạnh 1



Đoàn công tác đã đi đến khảo sát nguyên mẫu trồng nhãn da bò ghép thanh nhãn với độ lớn 2ha sống xã An Thạnh 1. nguyên mẫu này đc ngành nông nghiệp giúp đỡ kinh phí, kỹ thuật nhằm ghép thanh nhãn vào gốc nhãn da bò cũng như áp dụng tiêu chuẩn VietGAP để có căn hộ sạch. hiện nay, căn vườn nhãn đang được xuất hiện 56 cây mang lại trái, giá chỉ dao động từ 40.000 đồng đến 60.000 đồng/kg cũng như được gắn với đi lên cao điểm miệt vườn ở địa phương.

Dịp này, đoàn còn đến điều tra một số vị trí khác đang được kêu gọi dự án và phát triển du lịch trên địa bàn huyện Cù Lao Dung, trong đó xuất hiện farmstay Sân Tiên sống xã An Thạnh Nam. ở đây xuất hiện các phục vụ lưu trú, ẩm thực, tour tham quan Dùng thử đi cầu tre bên dưới tán rừng, câu cá, tham quan rừng bần, bãi ngao bằng thuyền du lịch.
*Xem gần : [replacer_a] chỉ 12 triệu/m2 sức hút đông đảo nhà đầu tư*

tại các điểm điều tra trong thực tế, bạn bè Lâm Hoàng Nghiệp sẽ hoán đổi nhiều thông tin với nhiều sở, ngành và chỉ huy huyện Cù Lao Dung về sự gia tăng giá trị dịch vụ của cây ăn trái gắn với du lịch miệt khu vườn, công tác kêu gọi đầu tư trong phát triển du lịch sống địa phương… Qua đó để xuất hiện các kim chỉ nan xúc tiến đi lên kinh tế tài chính - cộng đồng tại địa bàn huyện trong thời gian tới.

Khánh thành con đường trục phát triển tài chính ngay 1.200 tỷ đồng

Sáng 12/10, UBND tỉnh Sóc Trăng tổ chức khánh thành ứng dụng sử dụng tuyến trục phát triển tài chính ngay 1.200 tỷ VNĐ.

đường này còn có tổng chiều dài 28,5km, với tổng mức đầu tư gần 1.200 tỷ đồng. Điểm đầu trên phường 9 (TP Sóc Trăng) cũng như điểm cuối nối vào mặt đường tỉnh 936 cũng như con đường tỉnh 940 qua địa phận nhiều xã chốn tôm - lúa của huyện Mỹ Xuyên.

Một đoạn của đường gần 1.200 tỷ đồng.

Ông Đặng Văn Phương - Bí thư Huyện ủy, quản trị UBND huyện Mỹ Xuyên, cho thấy thêm, dự án công trình dự án thiết kế tuyến trục đi lên kinh tế tài chính từ TP Sóc Trăng đến vùng tài chính quan trọng tôm - lúa qua huyện Mỹ Xuyên có ý nghĩa quan trọng trong những công việc phát triển kinh tế tài chính - xã hội, rút ngắn thị trường mua bán hàng hóa, tham gia vận tải thống nhất, góp phần sâu xa đời ở của người dân tại địa điểm dự án nói riêng và của tỉnh nói chung.

*tham khảo thêm : [replacer_a] giá chỉ 2.2 tỷ full thiết kế bên trong đẳng cấp*

quy mô dự án có con đường chính trên 25,5km, 10 cầu, 14 cống hộp, 31 cống tròn thoát nước ngang mặt đường, hệ thống chiếu sáng,...

Phó quản trị UBND tỉnh Sóc Trăng Lâm Hoàng Nghiệp cho thấy thêm, tuyến này tiếp tục kết nối với tuyến đường đê bao ngăn mặn cũng như mặt đường phục vụ an ninh quốc khu vực, ứng cứu tàu thuyền chốn biển huyện Trần Đề, cảng con sông Sóc Trăng, quốc lộ Nam sông Hậu, quốc lộ 1… tạo ra trục cơ sở giao thông đối nội, đối ngoại quan trọng cũng như hình thành nhiều trục tài chính - Thương Mại - du lịch - phục vụ của tỉnh.

----------

